# Screenwriting Programs



## Celine (Jul 27, 2012)

What are some of the pros and cons to the screenwriting programs? It does not matter what university because I have a list of about 21 schools and any school is welcomed to be mentioned even international schools.

Also which film schools let you learn more than just screenwriting. I heard if you are in AFI if you are in screenwriting they do not let you take anything else and they seem to favor the other disciplines more than screenwriting. Also someone said AFI continually asked for money while in the screenwriting program any thoughts on this?


----------



## Brice88 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally posted by Celine:
> I heard if you are in AFI if you are in screenwriting they do not let you take anything else and they seem to favor the other disciplines more than screenwriting. Also someone said AFI continually asked for money while in the screenwriting program any thoughts on this?



I'm about to begin my second year in the screenwriting program at AFI.

Taking other disciplines' classes (which I assume is what you mean by "anything else"): plenty of screenwriters sit in on classes for producing, directing, and even cinematography.  Of course you should focus on your required screenwriting courses first, but I'm not aware of any situations where my classmates were prohibited from attending non-screenwriting classes.

Favoring the other disciplines: that's a complicated question but the proverbial totem pole at AFI reflects how it is in the real world, which is to say that directors are more powerful than screenwriters when it comes to making movies (tv is a different story).  That's just the way it is and actually I'm glad I have experienced this at AFI, rather than having to wait until I go into the real world to see it.

Asking for money: besides my tuition, the school has never done it.


----------



## Drufur (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Brice, I am planning on applying to the AFI screenwriting program in the coming months. Do you have any advice to a would-be student? Also, I'm 35 and wondering if there are any students near my age there?

Thanks


----------



## Brice88 (Aug 3, 2012)

As far as applying, I'm sure it's obvious but make sure your application conveys who you are as a person and how it impacts the stories you want to tell.  Your narrative statement and writing sample are what count the most, so you should start working on them well in advance.  There is no guarantee for getting in but if those two materials are very strong then you have a good shot.  

Age isn't a huge deal.  The oldest people in my class are 33, but there have been recent fellows older than 35 and there are current fellows in the other disciplines who are in their late 30s and early 40s.  No one will hold age against you - you are evaluated on your work and work ethic.

Let me know if you have additional questions and good luck with your application!


----------



## eggparanoia (Apr 2, 2015)

_


Brice88 said:



			I'm about to begin my second year in the screenwriting program at AFI.

Taking other disciplines' classes (which I assume is what you mean by "anything else"): plenty of screenwriters sit in on classes for producing, directing, and even cinematography.  Of course you should focus on your required screenwriting courses first, but I'm not aware of any situations where my classmates were prohibited from attending non-screenwriting classes.

Favoring the other disciplines: that's a complicated question but the proverbial totem pole at AFI reflects how it is in the real world, which is to say that directors are more powerful than screenwriters when it comes to making movies (tv is a different story).  That's just the way it is and actually I'm glad I have experienced this at AFI, rather than having to wait until I go into the real world to see it.

Asking for money: besides my tuition, the school has never done it.
		
Click to expand...

_
Hey there!

I'm assuming you completed your 2nd year at AFI and are now in the real world of screenwriting. Congratulations on just that brave achievement alone! 

I am just starting that journey now. I was accepted into two programs for this fall: Columbia (Directing/Screenwriting) and AFI (Screenwriting). I'm mostly interested in TV writing. (Dream job: _Transparent_.) Columbia will offer more auteur-ial opportunities, but AFI offers the chance to focus on just writing mostly screenplays but it's where the action is. What advice might you have for someone in my fortunate quandary?


----------

